# Cove Shocker Dh Rahmen Medium Schwarz Vivid 5.1 + Titan Feder ++ Neuwertig ++



## Brummaman (22. Januar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=130282762224


----------

